# The heartache of owning a dog..



## StAubyns

This weekend we are looking after my sons Staffy, Ben, who is 11 years old.

We have a dog of our own, a mongrel called Barney, who is 12.

They get on really well.

Late yesterday afternoon, Ben had a fit. This was frightening and we both felt helpless.

After a while he calmed down, but Barney would have nothing to do with him, even attacking him.

We took him to a local Vet, who, because Ben was not registered there, would not see him without a registration fee of £100. We did not bother.

Last night was OK , but we separated them for the night. 

But this morning Ben had 2 more fits, both within an hour of each other. Not a pleasant experience, we both felt exceptionally distressed and helpless.

I phoned the Emergency vet, who turned out to be the practice where Ben is registered.

He agreed to see Ben immediately, although there was a fee of £50 because it was out of hours.

20 minutes later, Ben had had an injection of valium and we also came away with 6 pills, to be taken 1/2 a tablet, 3 times a day.

2 hours later he had another fit, but not nearly as bad.

He is now sleeping, but I can see only one end to this story


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It doesn't sound good Geoff. We have a Staffy as well and at 12 we feel his days are getting less for him.

What did the vet say? Are they epileptic fits? Are they seizures? Will they just continue to happen?

Hope the lad settles down.

Johnny F


----------



## carolgavin

My heart goes out to you all. Please keep us informed of Bens progress.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Geoff

It's terrible watching them grow old, and knowing that the inevitable is getting very near.

I think taking our old girl to the vet for the last time just over a year ago was one of the worst moments I can remember.

The new (and very naughty) model is lovely and a great little companion, but we still miss our old Lucy.

Let's just hope the old boy doesn't suffer. I doubt if he is really aware of what is happening, which is a blessing.

Regards

Dave


----------



## 110747

we had a westie 2 years ago with the same symptoms.

sadly it turned out to be a brain tumour and the fits got worse and the drugs didn't help.

so the end came at the age of 6.


----------



## StAubyns

He's very drowsy at the moment, must be the drugs..but if I move away from him, he tries to follow, but he only falls down.

So th basket is at the side of the computer, and I'm catching up on some work.


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog*

Tell him we are all thinking about him.

Russell & Jenny


----------



## peedee

One always fondly remembers past pets but I am shocked at the charges now being demanded. My last dog reached the end at 16 years of age, a good age but the end was not pleasant and I was away from home when she took ill. After the 2nd day and a sleepness night I called a local vet at 6am and we arranged to meet at his surgery at 7am. The charge to have her put down was £7!

peedee


----------



## StAubyns

We have just been and sat in the garden with a beer. He's a bit steadier on his legs, but is drinking a lot of water. And the beer did me some good

I just hope that as the drugs wear off, the fits don't come back

The problem will be tomorrow when the grandkids get back. Not looking forwards to that

The total at the vets with the pills and injection was £79 8O


----------



## Patsy

Sorry to hear about this Geoff. My heart goes out to you


----------



## spooky

Hi

We just lost or Greyhound (our namesake) recently and she had been suffering from fits for several years, you can control fits with different types of tablets as we did.
I have to say it's one of the most distressing things having to watch a dog having a fit and you really do think the worst but hopefully your staffy can be treated, think positve they can sense it you know.

regards & Good luck
malc
(Spooky)


----------



## patp

Used to be a vet nurse. I can assure you that poor Ben knows nothing of the fits he is having. Unlike us dogs cannot worry about illness etc they only feel what they feel at the time. In the case of fits this is nothing other than a brief feeling of disorientation when they recover. If we act as normally as possible 8O it gives them some comfort.

Fits can be caused by all sorts of things. Only time, and investigations, will tell. All we can do is be guided by the experts and our own gut instincts.

I do hope that it all turns out for the best.

thinking of you.

Pat


----------



## GypsyRose

Geoff..had tears in my eyes... we have 3 yorkies and they are NOT pets, they are family!! 
Thinking of you right now....


----------



## wakk44

Hi Geoff,

I know how you are feeling and I sympathise having been there myself a couple of years ago.

At times like this you can sometimes question the wisdom of dog ownership as they cause so much pain and heartache at the end of their lives.

But then I only have to look at our new pup and realise that it is worth it for the pleasure they bring.

I really hope the dog will be ok,please keep us informed.

Steve


----------



## StAubyns

Thanks for all you replies, the support they give is much appreciated.

Ben seems to be more like his normal self at the moment, but Barney still does not want to know :? 

Its how my son is going to cope tomorrow with the grandkids..its going to be a difficult day I think


----------



## annetony

I really feel for you it must have been very scary for you when that happened.

I have an old dog who is about 16 years old, he started having the occasional fit, they only lasted about half a minute, he looked a bit glazed for a few seconds afterwards then got up and walked off as if nothing happened

he hasn't had one for months now so we are hoping that is the end of it,

I hope that your sons dog is okay and stops having the fits, 

my thoughts are with you

Anne


----------



## patnles

Sorry to hear about poor Ben and wishing you all the best for breaking the news to your grandchildren. It's going to be a sad and difficult time.
Will be thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## StAubyns

Well, touch wood, after a quiet night Ben seems a lot better this morning and the 2 dogs are back together, no fighting  

But he is drinking huge amounts of water and seems constantly hungry, which is a quite a change


----------



## moblee

Thanks for keeping us informed,I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## patp

Barney will be very confused and that is how a dog may handle it. 

It is now possible to train dogs to "Indicate" when their owner is going to have and epileptic seizure. This means that dogs can detect our brainwaves. 8O Barney may be able to detect that all is not well with his companion and so is anxious himself.

good luck

Pat


----------



## GypsyRose

Hope that today went better than anticipated, Geoff?


----------



## StAubyns

Well, Ben has gone home, and he looks a lot like his normal self, just that his back legs seem a little unstable  

The grandkids know that he has not been well, so he will get plenty of cuddles

No fits since the one yesterday afternoon, and Barney and Ben have been getting along fine.

So, Pat, I hope you are right that Barney is not detecting any problems. And thanks for the insight into dog behavior  

Thanks to everyone for your concerns, it is much appreciated

I will keep you in touch


----------



## StAubyns

Just an update.

Ben has not had any more fits and seems to have got back to his normal self.

So everything is looking good at the moment


----------



## suffolkian

A sad topic indeed.
Wednesday was just like any normal day, dogs playing and the usual daily chores, no hint of what was about to happen. At 6.30 Steve came home and as we have a gravel drive the dogs were alerted to his arrival and in their usual fashion they charged out of the door to greet him. Molly always gets there first followed by a lolloping Duke, Megan always brings up the rear, so there was nothing unusual in this daily routine.

8pm approaches ( their normal feed time) and Megan starts to let me know it's supper time, nothing unusual in that. I get their food ready and Megan, Molly and Duke go to their respective places. Megan goes to her bowl and collapses on the floor! In a split second she right herself and starts to eat but she is a little unsteady on her feet so goes into the sitting room to lay down. We check her all over, back, limbs, eyes,neck throat, in fact all parts of her body. No sign of anything untoward. There was no pain, she wasn't distressed, in fact she was totally calm. We let her rest thinking it was just one of those odd things that just happen. At bedtime she got up to go to bed and was like a drunk, very unsteady on her feet. But she was still very calm and just lay down again and went to sleep so we let her stay in the sitting room, a real treat for her and she showed her appreciation by wagging her tail. Mentally she was very alert and we just thought she must have twisted her back or something (she did slip a disk in her lower back a few years ago). I checked on her a couple of times during the night and she was resting comfortably and gave me the usual tail wag.

5am I went down and tried to persuade her to go out for a wee. She couldn't get her back legs to work at all and there was no reflex when I tried to stimulate them, the front ones were stronger. Now Megan is 12 years old so alarm bells began to ring. We got her down to the vets and was seen immediately in the back of the car. She was completely paralysised from the neck down, There was no reflex in all four legs and neither did her skin react to stimuli. The vet couldn't feel any abnormality along the spine and said her heart was strong. After a thorough examination the vet said she was sure that the cause was due to a Fibrocartilaginous Embolism - FCE, apparently not uncommon although we had never heard of it before.. The location and severity of the embolism will determine the degree of paralysis; some dogs may just be weak in the affected limb, while others become completely paralyzed. Megan had the worst form of total paralysis from the neck down. There is no cure, although minor cases can be controlled by drugs. No use to Megan. We were given time alone with Meggie to say goodbye and she was put to sleep with dignity and love. We were both with her and she had no fear or pain. We were both wrecks!

God bless you Megan and thank you for filling all our lives with so much love and unconditional loyalty.

Steve and Ian (not forgetting Molly and Duke's loss)


----------



## Kelcat

So sorry for your loss, a very sad day for any pet owner, & one where I am sure most of us would also be total wrecks.
Remember the good times - I'm sure there were lots & lots


----------



## 107088

suffolkian said:


> A sad topic indeed.
> Wednesday was just like any normal day, dogs playing and the usual daily chores, no hint of what was about to happen. At 6.30 Steve came home and as we have a gravel drive the dogs were alerted to his arrival and in their usual fashion they charged out of the door to greet him. Molly always gets there first followed by a lolloping Duke, Megan always brings up the rear, so there was nothing unusual in this daily routine.
> 
> 8pm approaches ( their normal feed time) and Megan starts to let me know it's supper time, nothing unusual in that. I get their food ready and Megan, Molly and Duke go to their respective places. Megan goes to her bowl and collapses on the floor! In a split second she right herself and starts to eat but she is a little unsteady on her feet so goes into the sitting room to lay down. We check her all over, back, limbs, eyes,neck throat, in fact all parts of her body. No sign of anything untoward. There was no pain, she wasn't distressed, in fact she was totally calm. We let her rest thinking it was just one of those odd things that just happen. At bedtime she got up to go to bed and was like a drunk, very unsteady on her feet. But she was still very calm and just lay down again and went to sleep so we let her stay in the sitting room, a real treat for her and she showed her appreciation by wagging her tail. Mentally she was very alert and we just thought she must have twisted her back or something (she did slip a disk in her lower back a few years ago). I checked on her a couple of times during the night and she was resting comfortably and gave me the usual tail wag.
> 
> 5am I went down and tried to persuade her to go out for a wee. She couldn't get her back legs to work at all and there was no reflex when I tried to stimulate them, the front ones were stronger. Now Megan is 12 years old so alarm bells began to ring. We got her down to the vets and was seen immediately in the back of the car. She was completely paralysised from the neck down, There was no reflex in all four legs and neither did her skin react to stimuli. The vet couldn't feel any abnormality along the spine and said her heart was strong. After a thorough examination the vet said she was sure that the cause was due to a Fibrocartilaginous Embolism - FCE, apparently not uncommon although we had never heard of it before.. The location and severity of the embolism will determine the degree of paralysis; some dogs may just be weak in the affected limb, while others become completely paralyzed. Megan had the worst form of total paralysis from the neck down. There is no cure, although minor cases can be controlled by drugs. No use to Megan. We were given time alone with Meggie to say goodbye and she was put to sleep with dignity and love. We were both with her and she had no fear or pain. We were both wrecks!
> 
> God bless you Megan and thank you for filling all our lives with so much love and unconditional loyalty.
> 
> Steve and Ian (not forgetting Molly and Duke's loss)


the dignity and compassion demonstrated and reflected in this post, does such credit to both people and animal. For your loss, I offfer boundless sympathy.


----------



## Senator

Having a pet come to the end of their life is always a sad occasion as they become such a big part of any family. 

We recently had one of our two Cavalier King Charles put down at 15 months old due to endless illnesses including Pneumonia (which ended up knocking out her immune system) and Domadex mange which is heredetary! In other words her mother should never have been used for breeding. We paid pedegree prices but made the mistake of buying from a 'breeder' who sourced her pups from somewhere in Wales. So we never saw the mother. A very sad and expensive error!

We now have just the one and it has to be said that for us there are distinct advantages, particually when away in the motorhome.

It just grives me the way some people breed dogs with problems. Anyone see that documentary the other week? That was sad and hard for us to watch one week after having ours put down.

We just rest in the knowledge that we did everything within reason possible for ours, and it came down to her quality of life.

But we have the (albeit short) memories .....

Mark


----------



## SpeedyDux

Sorry to say this Geoff, but if Ben is suddenly drinking and eating massive amounts this could indicate diabetes, and kidney failure is on the cards. Is Ben showing signs of weight loss?

I once had a dog who developed diabetes, at 7 years. It's treatable with canine insulin, but you need to get this checked out quickly. 

Best wishes,

SD


----------



## Walmer

So, so sorry to hear about Megan. What a shock for you. Our thoughts are with you.

Hilary


----------



## DABurleigh

Ian & Steve,

I feel for you; many of us on MHF have been there in variants of your story. I suspect I am not alone in feeling a moistened eye, if only for the selfish reasons of there but for the grace of God, etc.

Take comfort that your presence ensured Megan was not distressed.

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk

At least you can say she had a good home and a good life while she was with you.

We got ours from the Staffy rescue. He'd had 4 homes in his first four years before we got him and we don't think he had been treated well either. Not a good start for the lad but when he finally goes we can honestly say he has been well looked after while in our care.

Johnny F


----------



## carolgavin

So sorry for the loss of Megan, what a beautiful dog, she looked as if she brought love and hapiness to your life. Our sympathies to you all (sorry just caught this post).


----------



## moblee

Suffolkian,I've just seen you're post and would like to add my condolencses.

Hope you forgive me for reminding you.


----------



## StAubyns

Suffolkian, 

sorry to hear about Megan, Please accept our condolences.

I know from a past experience what you have been through. it was the worst day of my life when I had to take our Jack Russell, Patch, to be put to sleep. 

That was in October,1997, but it still hurts at times.

SD

Ben has stopped drinking and eating in large quantities, and he has not lost any weight that is noticeable from how he has been the last couple of years, but thanks for the concern


----------



## annetony

So sorry to hear about Megan Steve and Ian, I do understand how you are feeling

, we had to have our Jack Russel cross put to sleep in 1984, through septacimea, she had dead pups inside her (we didn't know) she was 12

since then we lost 2 cats 1 Jenny who was old and Meg who got hit with a car, Bruno our King Charles who died in his sleep aged 12

we now have Rusty who is 16 a Jack Russell x lancashire heeler, we know his time will come soon, and Tizzie a 10 month old King Charles Cavelier.

Just think about all the good times you had with her,


And Mark my sympathies to you also, I did watch the program and am hoping that Tizzie wont suffer the same fate, up to now she is healthy apart from a slight parrot mouth, luckily it isn't bothering her, our vet (Fetch The Vet kids TV) says it shouldn't cause here any problems



Anne


----------



## Briarose

My thoughts are with you I know just how you feel right now, tears are streaming down my face as I have been there..........remember the love you shared and the good times. Take care Nette


----------



## Bikerbabewing

Suffolkian
Have only just read your post. I am so sorry for your loss.
Megan reminds me of our holly. So when I read your post I shed a tear.
We have 2 labs and as far as Neil is concerned they are the daughters he never had, we know how you must be feeling at this moment.
Our thoughts and our love are with you at this time.

Wendy


----------



## StAubyns

The final update..

Ben died in his sleep last night  

After a very difficult few weeks, with various drugs and tests to try and control his condition, the inevitable happened.

A sad day, but it is for the best in this case


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> The final update..
> 
> Ben died in his sleep last night
> 
> After a very difficult few weeks, with various drugs and tests to try and control his condition, the inevitable happened.
> 
> A sad day, but it is for the best in this case


Very sorry to hear that Geoff, and thanks for the update.

At least the old boy passed away peacefully and with dignity, which is as much as any of us can ask.

When the quality of life degrades just too far, it really is the kindest thing for the dog, and as you say, he's the one you had to think of.

Dave


----------



## littlenell

Sad news to read, and hard time for you. 

Rest in peace Ben :lilangel:


----------



## carolgavin

Awwww am so sorry, was so hoping he would be fine. My sympathies to all of your family.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Brutal  My condolences to both families who have lost their dogs  I hope you have fond memories.

Gary.


----------



## StAubyns

Ben when he was in his prime..


----------



## Kelcat

Geoff - very sorry to hear your family's news. Ben in his prime looks lovely & happy and over time that's how you'll all remember him.
Best wishes,
Kelvyn


----------



## Fairportgoer

As many of us on this forum no all too well, the pain of losing a cherished pet is devastating and leaves us with an empty feeling inside. 

We have been in this position ourselves so we know how you feel, we had to make a decision to put our 15 year old labby down a few years ago. I don't mind admitting that this was the hardest decision of our lives. I still miss him today.

Our thoughts are with you and all others that have to go through this painful situation.

Best Wishes

Dean & Angela


----------



## Zebedee

Try to look forward Geoff.

I know how you feel as we had to take our old girl to the vet just over a year ago.

We still miss her, and probably always will as she was a very special friend . . . . . 
but there are compensating _(and very naughty)_ factors.

This was Grace after a good roll in the mud at Minehead. About 16 weeks old.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Geoff sorry to hear that Ben lost his fight, I know how heartbreaking it is for everyone.


----------



## moblee

Sorry to hear that geoff.


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear Geoff and Suffolkian, so sorry to hear of your sad losses. 

I have no words that I can say that will ease your pain right now but I do know time is a great healer and in time the pain of losing Ben and Megan will ease. I know this from experience as it is nearly 1 year on since the tragic accident that killed our precious little dog Angel. This happened during our motorhome trip around Italy and it devestated both myself and my husband and we cut short our trip immediately and came home. Thankfully, our immense grief and pain has eased and now we remember with such fondness all the happy times and all the love Angel gave us during her short 18 months on this earth and she really was the sweetest little dog ever. In fact only today I was uploading all my photographs from my old mobile phone to my new one and there was several of Angel enjoying her time in Italy. I smiled fondly at the one of her walking around the ruins in Pompei and I remember vividly all the Japanese and American tourists flocking around our pretty little pure white dog.  

We now have 2 more little dogs (same breed) to love and cherish - Buddy and Candy Kisses and these 2 little rascals have certainly helped us to recover from the grief of losing Angel.

In time you will both be able to look back and remember all your happy times together and instead of tears of sadness they will be replaced with tears of joy and pride!

Goodnight little Ben and Megan.

Sue xxx


----------



## annetony

So sorry to hear that Ben didn't make it, a nice way to go in his sleep

R.I.P Benn run free at the bridge


Anne


----------



## Suenliam

I'm sorry that I too have only just caught up with this thread since being on holiday.

To both Geoff and Suffolkian - be proud and content that you did everything you could do. No one can do more for our pets. 

To Ben and Megan - run healthy and free at the Bridge.

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy

So sorry to hear about your sad losses Geoff and Sufolkian,your sad stories have brought a tear to my eye.

We have just returned from a weekend at Losehill,Castleton,what a great site and lovely village.

All started off well and we had a nice steady walk on Saturday with Charlie our chocolate lab,who is thirteen and a half years old.

He had some kind of mini-stroke around three months ago but recovered well and can manage a steady walk of around an hour.

When we got back to the site after our walk on Saturday he layed out under the awning and had a sleep.

When he woke up he could not move his back legs and one of his shoulders also seemed to be causing him a problem too.

He made an horrific noise,yelping and crying,it went on for ages and other people on the site were looking at us as if we were trying to hurt Charlie but we were massaging him to try and help relieve his pain.

Fortunately we had pain relief for him with us along with Bachs Rescue Remedy to calm him down.

He was in a total state of distress and it was a horrible sight to see him so upset.

He calmed down and we lifted him into the Motorhome and he slept all night and never moved.

I cried myself to sleep thinking that today would be his last as we would have to go straight to the vets on our return home.

This morning when we woke up Charlie was fine!

All his legs are working again and he was keen to go for a walk!

I know he is on borrowed time now but I am just so pleased he pulled through this time.

Sorry again for the loss of your beloved pets,we have been very lucky today that Charlie had picked up and will be with us for a little while longer.

Val


----------



## Briarose

Hi Val thank goodness Charlie is feeling better, you must be so relieved.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi there Briarose,
Charlie is still quite perky this morning thank goodness.

Thanks for the reply,his back legs are a little stiff but that is only to be expected at his age.

It is an awful time though when you know your old pal is in his final chapter,we shall just have to try our very best to make things as easy and pain free for him as we can.

Hope all is well with you,it is a little chilly in Yorkshire this morning!

Val


----------



## frenchfancy

We have had 2 dogs whilst the kids were growing up and we were all devastated when we lost them, none more so than me. Now one of our daughters is married with 3 children and has a border terrier called Woody who is now 15 months old, so we do a dog share holidays, or when ever they go anywhere dogs are not welcome, we had him for a month when they went on holiday and were so sad when he had to return home. I have so resisted the temptation to get one of our own, although i now realise i am so attached to Woody i will probably be just as distressed when anything happens to him, but at the moment i am just enjoying him.So i fully undrestand your feelings, and hope there is a positive outcome.


----------

